# NHL Off Season Thread



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Lots of rumours flying around about some possible big names changing teams. These are all from TSN and Sportsnet:



- Boston might be looking to move Tyler Seguin. I highly doubt this and it is even more unlikely since UFA Nathan Horton has informed the Bruins that he will be testing the Free Agent market. 

- Nathan Horton apparently wants a 5 to 6 year deal worth $ 6 million a season which means he won't be back with Boston next season. Look for the Bruins to try to trade his UFA rights this weekend.

- Vancouver is apparently now trying to deal Cory Schneider. Edmonton is said to be very interested and the asking price is a top prospect and a 1st round pick.

- Dallas is the frontrunner to sign Vincent Lecavalier. Boston, Detroit, Toronto and Montreal are also interested in Lecavalier.

- Edmonton is looking at adding a top 4 blueliner and the 2 names that keep popping up are Braydon Cobourn ( Philadelphia ) and Johnny Boychuk ( Boston ).

- Boston is close to signing Patrice Bergeron to an 8 year extension worth about $ 6.5 million per season.

- Tuukka Rask is asking the Bruins for a multi-year deal worth $ 7 million a season.

- Minnesota is likely to trade Cal Clutterbuck this weekend.

- UFA Ryan Clowe wants to return to the NY Rangers but the Rangers have very little cap room.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

The NHL Entry Draft is tomorrow and all 7 Rounds are taking place on Sunday. Here are the Final Rankings from the Central Scouting Services:

2013 NHL CS Final Rankings - NA Skaters

Here are a few Mock Drafts:

Craig Button ( TSN ): 2013 Craig Button Final Mock Draft

Sam Cosentino ( Sportsnet ): 2013 NHL Mock Draft: Sam Cosentino's 30 picks - Sportsnet.ca

My NHL Draft: 2013 NHL Mock Draft | 2013 NHL Draft | NHL Draft

Adam Kimelman ( nhl.com ): Adam Kimelman's 2013 final mock draft - 2013 NHL Draft

Mike Morreale ( nhl.com ): Mike G. Morreale's 2013 final mock draft - 2013 NHL Draft

Steven Hoffner ( nhl.com ): Steven Hoffner's 2013 final mock draft - 2013 NHL Draft

____________________


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

really exciting off season so far! 

Can't wait to see what other big deals Nonis can pull off in Toronto! Already linked to every big name out there and cap room to spare, it's going to be a fun summer


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Pretty exciting stuff Boston Bob......some big changes may be in store for your Bruins. Sounds like they might lose both Horton and Seguin. Obviously it is of upmost importance that they ink Bergeron to the long term contract.......what a player
As far as for all of you Leaf fans....I realize that one year of "sneaking" into the playoffs has got you all giddy.....however, I' wouldn't get too excited about whatever moves they make in the next few days.....no matter how "promising" they may appear. I do like Nonis and respect what he did in Vancouver, but I'm sure that the Leaf organization will drag him down and within a couple of years he will join his old pal Burkie on the unemployment list


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol @ "sneaking" and "promising"......sounds like words of envy. Hate them of not, I think the Leafs deserve far more credit then your constant put downs of them. Im not even a fan but think you are plain jealous of them being better than your team this year. Looking back....the team your loyalty stands with (the 2nd seed team) only won 1 game in the first round before they were on the course with the Canucks. In the meantime the Leafs were making the Bruins sweat their pucks off.... by pushing it to game 7. Though they blew it at the end of game 7.....does it not come off a little ironic that Boston had the one game they HAD to win in the 2013 finals, taken from them (in the same fashion) in the last few minutes as well? Either way they put on a better show than your team and against a tougher opponent IMHO lol And you can honest with us....for a guy who claims "CANADA is "my team" & "my #1 loyalty remains with the Habs"....you really appear to be more of a closet Bruins fan or atleast a Boston Bob fan lol 
Was the only team you seemed to be talking about through the whole season, or atleast the playoffs, that I can remember.
Anyway, just my 2 cents, but when to comes to reality, I believe those 2 words are simply words of jealousy  
Excluding the last few minutes of a certain game 7 lol, I personally think the Leafs did a great job this year and believe you'll be seeing more of them in the playoffs in the years to come. 
The game has come a long way since the 6 team era, alot more teams in there now. Maybe it's time to grow up and spread your hatred around as opposed to concentrating it on one of the few Canadian teams in the NHL lol I would think a person who claims "Canada is their team" would have a bigger hate for American teams like Boston & Chicago, since they outnumber Canadian teams 4 to 1 lol like it or not, the Leafs are going to be around for a long time to come. Luckily for them they have an awesome fan base who truly supports them through good or bad, unlike other teams we wont bother to mention.
Hate who you want , but I think you should lighten up a bit & maybe not attempt to prematurely shred ones hopes for their team. Your attitude make me hope the Leafs are the only Canadian team that makes it to the playoffs this coming year lol
Go Leafs!  hahaha


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Ooooh, snap!

I guess allowing threads on religion, politics and HOCKEY makes for some heated debates & snipes on any board.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Schneider traded


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Canucks deal G Schneider to Devils for first-round pick


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Anthony, Im not about to make it a heated debate....facts are facts  lol Certain things just grow old after you see them enough ....like watching my Sharks go to the playoffs every year for the last 7 years to get beat out within a couple rounds lol uhggg


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> Pretty exciting stuff Boston Bob......some big changes may be in store for your Bruins. Sounds like they might lose both Horton and Seguin. Obviously it is of upmost importance that they ink Bergeron to the long term contract.......what a player


Horton is definitely gone if he wants $ 6 million a season. Too bad as I really like his game and he is a stud in the Playoffs. With Boston losing both Horton and Jagr going I just can't see Boston trading Seguin unless they got some sort of crazy offer. Boston will certainly look different next year with Horton, Ference, Jagr and Khudobin all playing elsewhere. This could be the year they take a bit of a dip but they do have a lot of young talent in the pipeline ( Spooner, Knight, Khokhlachev, Sedberg, Griffith and Camara ) so hopefully some of them can contribute this upcoming season.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Ooooh, snap!
> I guess allowing threads on religion, politics and HOCKEY makes for some heated debates & snipes on any board.


Hi Anthony.....no worries with "promoting" lively conversation...some people take things WAY TOO seriously. After all, in the end, it is only a game 
Certainly not as important as fish keeping ;
I think that both Canuck and Leaf fans have one thing in common.....they have suffered through many years of futility. It's true that the Canucks have been far more successful than the Leafs the past few years, but in the end.....bottom line, they still haven't won a cup. 
In reference to some comments made, I am not a closet Bruins fan. I just find most of BostonBobs posts entertaining and informative. Although he makes no bones about the fact that he is a die-hard Bruin fan, he appears to follow all the current NHL news regarding every team and I appreciate his posts.
BTW, I just returned from five months in New Zealand....a country where most people don't even know who the Leafs or 'Nucks are. But when you talk Rugby.......
I am currently in the process of retrieving my fish from fellow fish keepers and getting my fish room up and running


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow Schneider gone to Jersey, now I really can't wait for the season to start, just to see how both Luongo and the fans in Vancouver respond. Very interested the locker room atmosphere as well. My opinion i think Gillis was robbed on that one as he gave up starting goaltender for a player 2 maybe 3 years away from playing. The leafs made definite improvements to the lineup with addition of Dave bolland and I still can't get over the fact Vinnie is still available go figure.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

niteshift said:


> Wow Schneider gone to Jersey. My opinion i think Gillis was robbed on that one as he gave up starting goaltender for a player 2 maybe 3 years away from playing. The leafs made definite improvements to the lineup with addition of Dave Bolland .


Gotta totally agree with both statements. I was wondering how long it would take for someone to respond to the Schneider trade. Hard to believe that the Canucks have waited NINE years (remembering that Cory was drafted in 2004) for Cory to develop into a #1, and just when it appears that he is developing into a premium goaltender, they give him away for a draft pick. You say " 2 maybe 3 years from playing"...that is the most optimistic scenario. Yep, I have to agree that the Nonis made a good move picking up Bolland.....by all reports, a character guy.
I hate to admit it, but I have to give this round to the Leafs


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

lol ok bob that was awesome


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks like we may finally see the end of this stupidity. Glendale City council to vote tonight to see if they can strike a deal with prospective buyers to keep the team in Phoenix. According to Bettmann, if this deal falls through, the team will not start next season in Phoenix. The front runners for a new location are Seattle, Kansas City, and Quebec City. Personally I think it would be amazing to have another NHL franchise in the Northwest so here's hoping they can land in Seattle. What do you think? No way they can really keep the team in Phoenix right? how much money has that team lost in the past? The funny thing is that the new buyers actually drafted an opt-out clause that states if they loose more than 50 million dollars they are allowed to walk away from the team... the fact that they actually have to have that in writing is kind of a hint don't you think?

NHL and Coyotes await key vote tonight on future in Glendale


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

monkE said:


> lol ok bob that was awesome


It is funny but I just noticed that forgot the " h " at the end of Pittsburgh.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

monkE said:


> looks like we may finally see the end of this stupidity. Glendale City council to vote tonight to see if they can strike a deal with prospective buyers to keep the team in Phoenix. According to Bettmann, if this deal falls through, the team will not start next season in Phoenix. The front runners for a new location are Seattle, Kansas City, and Quebec City. Personally I think it would be amazing to have another NHL franchise in the Northwest so here's hoping they can land in Seattle. What do you think? No way they can really keep the team in Phoenix right? how much money has that team lost in the past? The funny thing is that the new buyers actually drafted an opt-out clause that states if they loose more than 50 million dollars they are allowed to walk away from the team... the fact that they actually have to have that in writing is kind of a hint don't you think?


You would think that would be the end of it but the worst thing about Bettman is he refuses to admit he's wrong. He was so determined to put hockey on the map in places where the locals don't give a damn about the sport that he just hates to pull those teams out despite the continual financial woes. Almost as bad as putting a team in Phoenix was putting another franchise in Atlanta after the first one failed miserably even with a pretty good team during their last few years there. One would hope this will be the final straw in Phoenix but with Bettman running the show I'm not 100 % sure.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm watching the Council vote live right now... it's amazing that the way the council members are talking about this it actually might just pass.... the public is up making their points right now, so far 95% of the speakers are FOR the agreement


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

monkE said:


> I'm watching the Council vote live right now


Who's airing these proceedings ????


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

tsn.ca
TSN - Live Player


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

hurry up they're about to vote


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Guess we'll have to see this crap in the news again next summer... =)


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

yup the idiots at glendale city council just agreed to pay 15 million dollars a year for the new owners to "manage" the building wow


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I bet the public is thrilled that their tax dollars are going towards that... Glendale is not a huge city... In comparison its about the same as abbotsford.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

*BREAKING NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

TSN is reporting that Boston and Dallas are close to finalizing a huge deal that includes Tyler Seguin and Loui Eriksson.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> *BREAKING NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> TSN is reporting that Boston and Dallas are close to finalizing a huge deal that includes Tyler Seguin and Loui Eriksson.


Beat me to it Bob  I just heard it on 1040.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Deal is now official.

*Boston Gets:*
RW/LW Loui Eriksson ( 27 years old ) had 29 points last year with Dallas in 48 games but averaged over 70 pts the 3 seasons before.

D Joe Morrow ( 20 years old ) drafted # 23 in 2011. He had 19 points in 66 AHL games last year.

RW/LW Reilly Smith ( 22 years old ) drafted # 69 in 2009. Had 9 points last year with Dallas in 27 games.

LW Matt Fraser ( 23 years old ) signed by Dallas a Free Agent in 2010. Had 3 points last year with Dallas in 12 games and had 46 points in 62 games in the AHL.

*Dallas Gets:*
RW Tyler Seguin ( 21 years old ) drafted # 2 in 2010. Scored 32 points in 48 games last year but had 67 points and a +34 the year before.

C Rich Peverley ( 30 years old ) scored 18 points in 47 games last year. One of the NHL's best Faceoff men and a very good penalty killer.

D Ryan Button ( 22 years old ) drafted # 86 in 2009. A defensive blueliner who had 0 points in 30 games last year in the AHL and ECHL.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As much as I love getting Eriksson on Boston I just can't believe Boston has already given up on Seguin. This is the type of deal that I get a feeling a few years down the road I am really going to hate.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm still in shock over this trade. One good thing that immediately comes to mind is that by losing Seguin ( $ 5.75 million ) and Peverley ( $ 3.25 million ) and adding Eriksson ( $ 4.25 million ) it gives Boston an extra $ 4.75 million to add another RW to take Horton's spot.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

I always liked that Jarome Iginla. :lol:

*from tsn.ca:*

Jarome Iginla has decided to continue his career with the Boston Bruins.

The Bruins have inked Iginla to a one-year deal worth approximately $6-million.

Iginla had 14 goals and 19 assists in 44 games split between the Calgary Flames and Pittsburgh Penguins last season.

Over Iginla's 16 seasons, he has won two Maurice "Rocket" Richard trophies as the league's leading goal scorer as well as an Art Ross Trophy, the Lester B. Pearson Award, the Mark Messier Leader of the Year Award and the King Clancy Memorial Trophy.

In 1232 career games, Inginla has scored 530 goals and 1,106 points, while being named to play in seven NHL All-Star Games, three NHL First All-Star Teams, one NHL Second All-Star Team and earning two Olympic Gold Medals.

He was originally drafted in the first round (11th overall) by the Dallas Stars at the 1995 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Doesn't that put them over the cap Bob? I am only slightly surprised at how little the canucks have done. I was a fan of Gillis a couple years ago but I have lost all faith. Who knows though maybe Torts can get things going in the right direction. I guess we will have to wait and see... Ottawa made some big splashes picking up Bobby Ryan. And Alfredson is now a redwing... That's going to be weird lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Doesn't that put them over the cap Bob? I am only slightly surprised at how little the canucks have done. I was a fan of Gillis a couple years ago but I have lost all faith. Who knows though maybe Torts can get things going in the right direction. I guess we will have to wait and see... Ottawa made some big splashes picking up Bobby Ryan. And Alfredson is now a redwing... That's going to be weird lol


- the Bruins were a little over $ 9 million under the Salary Cap after yesterday's deal with Dallas. I'm not exactly sure how much of Iginla's $ 6 million is counting against the salary cap because it's mostly bonus money. Here is what TSN is reporting:

*The Bruins have inked Iginla to a one-year deal worth up to $6 million. Iginla will earn a base salary of $1.8 million, with a games played bonus of $3.7 million, and a $500,000 goal scoring/team playoff performance bonus.*

So it sounds like Boston will have enough to re-sign Rask and have a bit left over to use later if they need to.

- if I was a Canuck fan I would be getting a bit nervous about thjis upcoming season. First Gillis completely screwed up the Schneider / Luongo situation and they hired ( at least in my opinion ) probably the worst guy to coach this team. How are the Sedins going to react when Torts slams them in the media the first time ???? They don't really have a lot of holes to fill but they have defintely lost more talent ( Schneider, Ballard, Roy, Lapierre, etc ) then they have added ( Richardson and Weber ).

- Bobby Ryan is a great pickup for Ottawa and will more than offset losing Alfredsson. I'm surprised at how much backlash Alfie is getting but if you heard his Press Conference today he did come off a being somewhat selfish. This is what he said:

*"It pretty much came down to a selfish decision," he said on a conference call announcing him as the Red Wings' newest right-winger. "I have not won a Stanley Cup. I feel with Ottawa they're getting closer and closer and are definitely going in the right direction and have a bright future in front of them, but at this stage of my career I don't have time to wait for that.

"I'm doing this for myself. I feel this is right for me." *


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> - Alfie is getting but if you heard his Press Conference today he did come off a being somewhat selfish. This is what he said:
> 
> *&#147;It pretty much came down to a selfish decision,&#148; he said on a conference call announcing him as the Red Wings&#146; newest right-winger. &#147;I have not won a Stanley Cup. I feel with Ottawa they&#146;re getting closer and closer and are definitely going in the right direction and have a bright future in front of them, but at this stage of my career I don&#146;t have time to wait for that.
> 
> &#147;I&#146;m doing this for myself. I feel this is right for me.&#148; *


I don't think he's doing anything wrong. He's given Ottawa more than enough of his career. Given the goal for every hockey player is to win the cup, I don't blame him whatsoever. I think most guys would do the same and if they didn't I'd question their motivation.

On a different note looking at the Canucks blue line they are so pricey compared to other clubs. Kills their flexibility.

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

So it looks like only $ 1.8 million of Iginla's deal counts towards the 2013-14 salary cap.

*from tsn.ca:*

Iginla's contract is cap-friendly for the Bruins, counting just $1.8 million in 2013-14. If he achieves any or all of the $4.2 million in performance bonuses, that money counts in 2014-15. By the way - I'm realling liking Boston's top 6 for next season:

Lucic - Krejci - Iginla or Eriksson
Marchand - Bergeron - Eriksson or Iginla


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Lots of NHL news today.

- A few days late but the NHL finally released their 2013-14 schedule. Here it is and you can narrow down your search either by your favourite team or TV Network:

NHL Hockey Schedule for 2013-2014 Regular Season - NHL.com - Schedule

- the NHL officially announced that they will be allowing NHL players to play in the 2014 Olympic Winter Games in Sochi, Russia.

- the NHL announced the names for the new divisions:

*Eastern Conference*

*Atlantic Division*
Boston Bruins
Buffalo Sabres
Detroit Red Wings
Florida Panthers
Montreal Canadiens
Ottawa Senators
Tampa Bay Lightning
Toronto Maple Leafs

*Metropolitan Division*
Carolina Hurricanes
Columbus Blue Jackets
New Jersey Devils
New York Islanders
New York Rangers
Philadelphia Flyers
Pittsburgh Penguins
Washington Capitals

*Western Conference*

*Pacific Division*
Anaheim Ducks
Calgary Flames
Edmonton Oilers
Los Angeles Kings
Phoenix Coyotes
San Jose Sharks
Vancouver Canucks

*Central Division*
Chicago Blackhawks
Colorado Avalanche
Dallas Stars
Minnesota Wild
Nashville Predators
St. Louis Blues
Winnipeg Jets


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Any idea how teams will make the playoffs? Top 4 from each div? Or top 8 from west and east?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Any idea how teams will make the playoffs? Top 4 from each div? Or top 8 from west and east?


It's really going to be confusing this year but here you go:

- 8 teams from each Conference will make the Playoffs so that hasn't changed but everything else certainly has.

- the top 3 teams from each Division will be seeded 1 to 3 based on their point totals

- the next 2 teams will be Wild Card teams and can come from either Division. The Wild Card team with the fewest points will automatically play the team with the highest points regardless of Division. Lets use the Eastern Conference as an example and I will just assign a point total to each team:

*Atlantic Division*
Boston Bruins - 100 points
Buffalo Sabres - 95 points
Detroit Red Wings - 90 points
Florida Panthers - 85 points
Montreal Canadiens - 80 points
Ottawa Senators - 75 points
Tampa Bay Lightning - 70 points
Toronto Maple Leafs

*Metropolitan Division*
Carolina Hurricanes - 99 points
Columbus Blue Jackets - 94 points
New Jersey Devils - 89 points
New York Islanders - 84 points
New York Rangers - 79 points
Philadelphia Flyers - 74 points
Pittsburgh Penguins - 69 points
Washington Capitals - 64 points

So based on those point totals the 1st round in the Eastern Conference will look like this:

*Atlantic Division*
(1 ) Boston vs ( 8 ) NY Islanders ( lower ranked Wild Card team )
( 2 ) Buffalo vs ( 3 ) Detroit

*Metropolitan Division*
( 1 ) Carolina ) vs ( 7 ) Florida ( higher ranked Wild Card team )
( 2 ) Columbus vs ( 3 ) New Jersey

Eventually the team that comes out of the Atlantic Division will play the team that comes out of the Metropolitan Division. The winner of this series will be the Eastern Conference Champion and play in the Stanley Cup Final.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

So, what if all the teams in the metro politan div have lower points than the Atlantic div therefore both wildcards come from the metropolitan div. The lowest ranking team would play the highest, in this case say its the same division... If the lowest team wins its way up would it play its own division in the quarter final?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> So, what if all the teams in the metro politan div have lower points than the Atlantic div therefore both wildcards come from the metropolitan div. The lowest ranking team would play the highest, in this case say its the same division... If the lowest team wins its way up would it play its own division in the quarter final?


 I think what you meant to say was if all the teams in the Metropolitan Division have less points then all the teams in the Atlantic Divisiion then both Wild Card teams will come from the Atlantic Division. Using my example above - if Florida won their 1st round matchup versus Carolina then they would stay in that bracket and play the winner of Columbus versus New Jersey.


----------

